# Risk Based Inspection- RBI



## مهندس تصميمات (22 ديسمبر 2009)

Risk Based Inspection (RBI) is gaining popularity within oil and gas industries. The proposed cost savings and reliability that can be achieved from RBI are substantial.

Find attached some useful documents about the subject


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (22 ديسمبر 2009)

The risk based inspection is astructured process controled by the rules of API 580 and API 581

Find attached a copy of API-580


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (22 ديسمبر 2009)

sorry for this error , the API-580 is attached


----------



## محمد عبيد عمر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اكون شاكرا جدااا لو ارسلت لي النسخة الجديدة من api 580 2008


----------



## hhhkhalil (23 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (24 يناير 2010)

Sorry I havn't Version 2008 of API 580


----------



## tifaonline (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (6 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير


----------



## ammar1978 (26 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## shaher_999 (24 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الاخوان الافاضل ان يوضح ماهو هذا العلم لكن بالعربى رجاء و لو كانت فكره مختصره 
لانى حاولت لكن انجليزيتى خفيفه


----------

